# القاب المسيح في انجيل يوحنا +++



## مونيكا 57 (9 أكتوبر 2009)

*القاب المسيح في انجيل يوحنا +++


ألقاب المسيح إلهنا الحي
كما جاءت في الإصحاح الأول من إنجيل يوحنا
وهي كما جاءت وبحسب ترتيبها في إنجيل يوحنا 1 :

" الكلمة " في الأعداد 1و14
" إله " في العدد 1
" الحياة والنور " في الأعداد 4و5و9
" الوحيد " ό µονογενής في الأعداد 14و18
" الابن الوحيد " في العدد 18
" حمل الله " في الأعداد 29و36
" ابن الله " في الأعداد 34و49
" المسيَّا " في العدد 41
" ملك إسرائيل " في العدد 49
" ابن الإنسان " في العدد 51







وبالإضافة إلى هذه الألقاب نجد وصاف أخرى ممكن أن نعتبرها ألقاباً وتُشير إلى وظيفة من وظائف المسيَّا الهامة مثل :

" الذي يأتي بعدي " في الأعداد 15و27و30
" الذي هو قبل يوحنا المعمدان " الأعداد 15و30
" الذي هو في حضن الآب " العدد 18
" الذي يُعمد بالروح القدس " العدد 33

أما بقية الألقاب والصفات التي تقوم بوظيفة لاهوتية أو ليتورجية والتي تحسب كلقب من خلال إنجيل يوحنا عموماً ممكن أن لخصها في الآتي :

" المعلم والسيد " يو13: 13 – لقب تأكيدي من فم المسيح شخصياً
" ربي وإلهي " يو20: 28 – اعتراف إستعلاني بالروح لتوما
" مخلص العالم " يو4: 42 – اعتراف علم لأهل السامرة
" المسيح ابن الله الحي " يو6: 69 – لقب المسيَّا خالي من المعنى السياسي أو المادي
" إني أنا هوَّ έγώ είµ " يو8: 24 – وتوجد في مواضع كثيرة جداً إشارة إلى لاهوته
" الابن " يو5: 19 – أي أن الله أبوه بالطبيعة ، وأنه كائن قبل إبراهيم
" خبز الحياة " يو6: 34و48 – لقب ليتورجي روحي
" الخبز النازل من السماء " يو6: 51 – لقب ليتورجي إستعلاني للمنَّ في العهد القديم .
" نور العالم " يو8: 12 – لقب إستعلاني
" الراعي الصالح " يو10: 11و14 – لقب كنسي
" الباب " يو10: 7 – لقب لاهوتي خلاصي
" الطريق " يو14: 6 – لقب لاهوتي خلاصي
" القيامة والحياة " يو11: 25 – لقب أُخروي ( إسخاتولوجي )
" الكرمة الحقيقية " يو15: 1 – لقب سري يحمل شكل الكنيسة وواقعها وشعب الله والمسيح .

منقووووووووول​*


----------



## bent yasoo3 (9 أكتوبر 2009)

*مووضووع .. رائــع ، تسلم يدينـك :Red_Heart:​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (9 أكتوبر 2009)

*موضوع جميل جدا حضرتك 
القاب مخلصنا كثيرة وجميلة 
ولو اني مش فاهمة الكلمة دي( إسخاتولوجي )
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (10 أكتوبر 2009)

جيسي موون قال:


> *مووضووع .. رائــع ، تسلم يدينـك :Red_Heart:​*




*أشكرك إبنتى الحبيبة جيسى
الرب يباركك​*







​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (10 أكتوبر 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *موضوع جميل جدا حضرتك
> القاب مخلصنا كثيرة وجميلة
> ولو اني مش فاهمة الكلمة دي( إسخاتولوجي )
> الرب يباركك​*




*أشكرك إبنتى الحبيبة راجعا
الرب يباركك
كلمة إسخاتولوجي : علم اللاهوتيات​*






​


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع جميل جدا بجد 
تسلم ايدك 
ميرررررسى ليكى يا فندم على الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​


----------



## النهيسى (10 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع رائع ومفيد جدا

شكرا


----------



## kalimooo (10 أكتوبر 2009)

جميل جداااا  الموضوع اخت مارثا

شكراااااا على المعلومات الرائعة

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## مونيكا 57 (11 أكتوبر 2009)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا بجد
> تسلم ايدك
> ميرررررسى ليكى يا فندم على الموضوع
> ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​



*أشكرك على المرور
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (11 أكتوبر 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> موضوع رائع ومفيد جدا
> 
> شكرا




*شكرا على المرور
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (11 أكتوبر 2009)

كليمو قال:


> جميل جداااا  الموضوع اخت مارثا
> 
> شكراااااا على المعلومات الرائعة
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك



*أشكرك على المرور
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (13 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع مفيد جدا

ربنا يبارك حياتك

ويعوض تعب محبتك

سلام السيد المسيح


----------



## مونيكا 57 (14 أكتوبر 2009)

ava_kirolos_son قال:


> موضوع مفيد جدا
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك
> 
> ...




*أشكرك على المرور
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## جارجيوس (14 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع جميل و رائع يا مونيكا

الرب يسوع يعطيكي بركه​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (14 أكتوبر 2009)

نعمة الله قال:


> موضوع جميل و رائع يا مونيكا
> 
> الرب يسوع يعطيكي بركه​




*أشكرك على المرور
الرب يباركك​*


----------

